# scafista



## zialore

Tengo que traducir del italiano un artículo sobre los traficantes de seres humanos que transportan por barco a los migrantes desde Africa a las costas italianas (vease último espantoso desembarque en Lampedusa). En italiano se usa «scafista», ¿puedo usar naviero? o transportista...


----------



## Jonno

El naviero (o la compañía naviera) es el dueño de un barco o flota de barcos. Pero yo lo usaría sólo si te refieres a embarcaciones de grandes dimensiones de transporte de pasajeros o mercancías, etc. Alguien que tiene un barco de 12 metros de eslora para ir a pasear o pescar no es un "naviero", y si alguien usa esa palabra para referirse a esa persona parecería que estás haciendo un chiste.

Y mucho menos se usaría para el que mete en una patera a cientos de inmigrantes y mandarlos ilegalmente a otro país. No sé cómo podría llamarse... ¿tienes una frase completa, por si sirve de inspiración?


----------



## zialore

Es absurdo que la comunidad internacional no logre romper el tráfico demuerte de estos scafisti (traficantes de personas), detrás de los cuales a veces se esconden organizaciones insospechablesdel mundo occidental, del Lejano Oriente o de Rusia.

Jonno: es cierto, tienes razón, pero no se me ocurre nada mas que traficantes, pero como en la frase dice: el tráfico de muerte, ¿como quedaría traficantes? o ¿podría reemplazar_* tráfico de muert*_e con otra expresión similar?


----------



## Jonno

Una sugerencia: "... no logre romper el tráfico de estos navieros de la muerte, detrás de los cuales... ".
Se podría poner "naviero", entre comillas, para indicar que se usa en sentido figurado.

Claro, que si se trata de hacer una traducción fiel no servirá.


----------



## zialore

Esto me parece perfecto. Agradezco mucho tu ayuda. No es una traducción "oficial" sino para que unas personas a quienes interesa el tema y que no entienden italiano puedan comprender el artículo.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Más que navieros, yo diría que son piratas.


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿barqueros?


----------



## zialore

Creo que piratas (aunque los piratas asalten barcos) pueda dar una idea mas clara de las intenciones delictivas que "barqueros"


----------



## Cal inhibes

Galeotes de la muerte. Son los que le reman afanosamente a su majestad la muerte.
Salud


----------



## Jonno

Pero los galeotes eran los condenados a pena de galeras (es decir, remar en estos barcos), no los propietarios de la galera. Los galeotes serían los inmigrantes, no los que hacen pagar un dineral a los inmigrantes para llevarles a otro país.


----------



## Fernando

En México creo que se llaman coyotes a los que pasan inmigrantes ilegales por la frontera mexicano-estadounidense.

En España son simplemente traficantes de personas o contrabandistas de personas. En los dos casos entiendo que le falta la connotación náutica que tiene el término en italiano.


----------



## Birke

Yo lo dejaría en barquero, aprovechando la alusión al barquero por antonomasia, Caronte, ya que esos traficantes los han llevado a la muerte.


----------



## Fernando

Como concesiones a la poesía algunas de las sugerencias me parecen estupendas. Si lo que queréis es que se entienda, me parece que no proceden.


----------



## Duometri

zialore said:


> Tengo que traducir del italiano un artículo sobre los traficantes de seres humanos que transportan por barco a los *in*migrantes desde Africa a las costas italianas (v*é*ase último espantoso desembarque en Lampedusa). En italiano se usa SCAFISTA ¿puedo usar naviero? o transportista...



Me parece bien tu propuesta de "traficantes de personas". También podría usarse, en sentido figurado, "negrero", en referencia a los que llevaban los esclavos negros desde África a América.

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Para mantener el significado náutico he visto que se usa el término "patrón" en el sentido de hombre al mando de una nave, sea grande o pequeña. El traficante de personas lo puede ser por tierra, mar o aire, pero el patrón es sólo de la mar. En las noticias españolas, cuando se juzga a la tripulación de los traficantes de personas, se distingue al mero tripulante del patrón. Patrones de la muerte sería mi opción.


----------



## Fernando

Personalmente, me gusta negrero, como ha dicho Duometri: hay connotación náutica, ánimo peyorativo y se corresponde casi exactamente con lo que se quiere presentar.

Con respecto a "patrón": No sé si se quiere aludir al que lleva la nave (patrón/capitán de la nave) o al dueño del barco (armador). Entiendo que tan culpables son unos como otros.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Estoy de acuerdo con el Sr. Clares sobre la denominación que recibe el que *maneja* el barco. Pero hay que recordar que él es solo un componente de la organización criminal. Puede incluso que ni sea el dueño de la embarcación. Por eso, mi opinión es que no habría que focalizar en él el concepto de lo que quiere condenarse. Por tanto, yo dejaría la frase original como estaba, "Es absurdo que la comunidad internacional no logre romper el tráfico de muerte de estos traficantes de personas, detrás de los cuales a veces se esconden organizaciones insospechablesdel mundo occidental, del Lejano Oriente o de Rusia".
De esa forma se abarca a todo los que de una forma u otra están implicados en esa actividad. El tío de la barca no deja de ser es un 'mandao'...


----------



## zialore

Mil gracias a todos. Ha sido una discusión muy fecunda!


----------



## Kaxgufen

Fernando said:


> Personalmente, me gusta negrero, como ha dicho Duometri: hay connotación náutica, ánimo peyorativo y se corresponde casi exactamente con lo que se quiere presentar.
> 
> Con respecto a "patrón": No sé si se quiere aludir al que lleva la nave (patrón/capitán de la nave) o al dueño del barco (armador). Entiendo que tan culpables son unos como otros.



Aunque fueran todos morochitos, estaría mal decirle "barco negrero".
El armador, ¿qué culpa tiene del uso que dan después a su trabajo? Es como culpar a Domec de que la comida se nos quema.


----------



## zialore

Kaxgufen said:


> Aunque fueran todos morochitos, estaría mal decirle "barco negrero".
> El armador, ¿qué culpa tiene del uso que dan después a su trabajo? Es como culpar a Domec de que la comida se nos quema.


En estos casos no se puede hablar de armador. No se trata de una empresa o de proprietarios de barcos para varios usos. Los que hacen trafico de seres humanos utilizan barcos que son deshechables..  carretas del mar.. y cuando llegan cerca de las costas italianas los hunden o los queman para que la policia costera se dedique a salvar a los náufragos y  pasan por ser ellos mismos (a veces son los únicos que saben nadar) náufragos. 
El término negrero ha perdido con el tiempo la connotación de color. Por lo que recuerdo de mi estadía en Buenos Aires, también se decía: el jefe es un negrero, cuando era muy exigente


----------



## Fernando

Kaxgufen said:


> Aunque fueran todos morochitos, estaría mal decirle "barco negrero".
> El armador, ¿qué culpa tiene del uso que dan después a su trabajo? Es como culpar a Domec de que la comida se nos quema.



Como ya ha dicho zialore, un negrero es un traficante de esclavos, que trafica con carne humana. El color es lo de menos, aunque en este caso se correspoda.

Por otro lado, el armador es el dueño del barco, no el constructor del barco. Los que pagan el barco por supuesto que tienen su responsabilidad en este tema, dado que son al final los que organizan este negocio. Aunque el barco se destruya al final de la expedición, que es el destino normal de las pateras, cayucos y similares, el que paga, manda.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Más que navieros, yo diría que son piratas.



O directamente 'negreros'. En esa palabra no se debe encontrar ninguna connotación racista, a quien califica es a quienes se dedican a ese tráfico; ya no venden personas, venden vidas.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Jonno said:


> El naviero (o la compañía naviera) es el dueño de un barco o flota de barcos. Pero yo lo usaría sólo si te refieres a embarcaciones de grandes dimensiones de transporte de pasajeros o mercancías, etc. Alguien que tiene un barco de 12 metros de eslora para ir a pasear o pescar no es un "naviero", y si alguien usa esa palabra para referirse a esa persona parecería que estás haciendo un chiste.
> 
> Y mucho menos se usaría para el que mete en una patera a cientos de inmigrantes y mandarlos ilegalmente a otro país. No sé cómo podría llamarse... ¿tienes una frase completa, por si sirve de inspiración?



En el lenguaje de latinamerica se dice "coyote". Es asi tambien como se le llama tambien a una persona que trasporta gente de manera ilegal en EUA.


----------



## Mister Draken

Me he encontrado con el mismo "problema". Un libro que habla de refugiados, autoevacuados, etc. Y en él se usan en una misma frase «scafisti», «negrieri» y «trafficanti». He tenido que optar por «patrones de pateras».


----------



## Ciprianus

Lancheros.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Duometri said:


> También podría usarse, en sentido figurado,*"modernos negreros" *en referencia a los que llevaban los esclavos negros desde África a América.
> Saludos.


Non è difficile trovare in Italia questa espressione sui titoli di giornali, TV, detta da opinionisti nei media, etc:
*"moderni negrieri" *e, come consequenza*, "moderni schiavi"*.

Por lo tanto, bien se podría decir en español: *"modernos negreros" *y *"modernos esclavos."*


----------

